# xbox 360 media shareing -accidental mistake need help



## king laurie2 (Mar 29, 2009)

not sure if this is relivant to this section 

i acidently removed xbox from windows media player shareing list and now need to repair the damage and readd it so i can stream media from my 360

and i thought i had fixed the problem by renableing shareing but my xbox still dose not share media and say "please activate shareing on your pc whitch i have done"
things i have tried
renableing shareing -xbox 360 reports that it is not been actvated on the pc 

be greatfull for any help

king laurie2 :wave:


----------



## RonS (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi king laurie2,

My name is Ron, and I’m a member of the Windows Outreach Team. If you’re running Windows Media Center on your PC, it makes using your XBOX360 as a media center pretty easy. You can stream the media over your home network with very little work.

Here’s a link to the Windows Media Center page for more info: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/media-center.aspx

If you don’t want to go that route, here’s the link to the help section for file sharing from XBOX: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/pcsetup/xpsp2.htm

Hope this helps. If it doesn’t, or you have any other questions about media center-ish type stuff, just holler and I’ll see what I can do for you. I’ll check back soon.

Cheers,
Ron
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## king laurie2 (Mar 29, 2009)

thank you very mutch this is very helpful just what i needed to know thanks just how one question have do i remove current x box 360 setting off my computer so i can have a clean error free setup 
king laurie2


----------

